# Luis' HT and HiFi



## laalves (Apr 14, 2007)

*My system in the living room:*

Vinyl front:


SME 10 + SME V Gold/Kimber TAK Ag + Ortofon Kontrapunkt b


TAG McLaren PPA20
FM radio:


TAG McLaren T32R + dab tuner
CD and DVD replay:


TAG McLaren DVD32FLR + PSM192 CD/DVD player
Video front:


Hitachi 55PD5200 55er plasma
Lumagen HDQ processor
Pre-amplifier/processor/decoder


TAG McLaren AV32R-bp192-DP-EX
3-channell amp


TAG McLaren 250x3R, 250W nominal
5-channell amp (only 4 are used in my setup)


TAG McLaren 1000x5R, 100W nominal
Main speakers:


TAG McLaren Calliope with Bass Modules
Centre speaker


TAG McLaren Calliope Centre
Low end:


Revel B15a, 1000W nominal
Surround speakers, four of them:


Monitor Audio Silver FXi
AC power regulation (I have severe A/C sags and noise)


ExactPower EP15a

*My system in the home office*



Asus P5B mainboard with AD SoundMAX Digital HD


SonicImpact Class T Digital Amplifier 15W


KEF Coda 7 speakers


----------

